# Cookie has passed aged 16.



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

He would have been 16 in May. He was pts in my arms today 14.4.2012.

He suddenly became very ill, not able to stand up, hunched over, not eating or drinking. Vomitting and diahorreah. Blood tests showed he had acute kidney failure. Even in the vets he just lay on the table with no life. Then he kept pooping himself and we had to clean him up twice.

He was so tired, I could see he had nothing left in him so I chose to have him pts peacfully rather than suffering. 

I held him and kissed him. Thank you to all those who have supported me over the years and shown your love for Cookie.


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

Omg Marie I'm in tears here u gave him the best life he could ever have had and a long one at that I know you will be feeling so sad right now but know he couldent have had a better mummy rip our cookie everyone loved him and I just hope my doggie live as long as cookie did he's in no more pain and running free at rainbow bridge hunni big hugs to you xxxxxxxx


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

Thank you, I'm crying my eyes out.


----------



## Shadow's Mammy's (Jan 9, 2012)

omg im so sorry. poor cookie!!!! im roaring crying over him. may he rest in peace!!


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## Suzn (Feb 8, 2012)

I am still pretty new here so I didn't get to know Cookie but I can imagine your pain. These little babies bring us so much joy.I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Marie I am so sorry for you and the loss of your dear friend. RIP sweet Cookie.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I am so very sorry. I know, having been there myself that your sweet heart must be shattered in pieces. 
You loved and cared for him valiantly to the very end. How lovely you are to have cared so much that you let him go. 
He is free.
Praying that you will find peace and that your heart will be healed.
Bless you.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Marie, I'm so very sorry for your loss. No matter how old they are, I don't think we are 
ever ready to say goodbye. {{ hugs }}


----------



## Charlotte~ (Apr 5, 2011)

I am so sorry. You have given him a long and happy life, and he is not suffering any more. May he r.i.p. xx


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

So very very sorry for your loss of Cookie. Please accept my condolences, my thoughts and prayers are with you. 
Hotchi, Olivia, Knuckles, and Sasha send lots of chihuaha kisses your way :love2:


----------



## Cream Chi's (Jan 24, 2011)

So very sorry xxx Run free little Cookie xxx


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

I can't stop crying, it's hit me I can't get him back now. He's gone. I want to rush over there and hold him. My Cookie is gone


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

So sorry for your loss rip cookie


----------



## Nancy (Feb 4, 2009)

I understand your grief....and I feel for you...I have said it before...I can barely bring myself to this page of the forum....but I wanted to say I am so so sorry for your loss...These little dogs are family...and have a huge impact on our lives..again I am sorry


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Marie, I am so sorry for your loss. Please know you are in my thoughts during this difficult time.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

This made me cry.... I never met Cookie but he had a special place in my heart and I loved hearing about him every since I first joined. So very deeply sorry.. <3


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

i also cried when i read this... i'm so very sorry for your loss


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Marie, I am so sorry. I am so sad for your loss of cookie. He was such a sweet old man and one of my favorites. He will be missed. Thank you for your care of him over the years, he was a blessing.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I am so very sorry for your loss! He had a wonderful life and was very much loved. RIP sweetie!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Marie, I'm so very sorry for your loss. He knew real love in your care, you gave him a wonderful life. Thinking of you and sending love. RIP sweet Cookie. xx


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

marie my heart is broken for you
this is such a sad day
thinking of you
xxxxx


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

So sorry for your loss. RIP Cookie.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Marie, I'm very saddened by your loss. You have my deepest sympathy. Hugs.


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

I just want to wrap my arms around you and hug you so tight, Marie. Cookie had the most wonderful and loving mom ever. I am crying so hard right now for you, and at the same time I am thanking the Lord you were able to share your life with such a sweetheart for many years. I loved seeing Cookie. Blessings, Deb


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Marie, soooo sorry about Cookie. I have had the same experience unfortunately about 6-7 times in my life. It hurts so much, but there is light at the end. Remembering Cookie will become more smiles than tears. I promise! Sue


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

Thank you everyone. I have bouts of acceptance then I get in a panic when I realise I'll never see him again.

He just went downhill so fast. He couldn't even stand. I want him back so I can cuddle him and keep him safe.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

My heart is breaking for you Marie. I will be praying for healing and peace for your broken heart sweetie.
Cookie had a wonderful happy life with you and is running free at the bridge now, no more pain. I always loved seeing Cookies pics.
RIP cookie


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

I can't get over this, I'm all alone here. I wish I had never done it and just brought him home. I feel so sick.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Honey you had no other choice. You did the right thing. Cookie was dying and you saved the pain and pro longing of it.
It's never easy. Try to just remember the good times and how happy your time was.


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Oh my gosh, I'm soooo sorry for your loss Marie!! Cookie will always be one of my top favorites from this forum. I honestly cannot say at this very moment if I'd be brave & unselfish to make the decision that you did. My Britney will be 11 this September.


----------



## Wawies (Jan 23, 2012)

I am so very sorry for your family's loss, Cookie is such a beautiful name it reminds me of my first doggie. R.i.p lil one, hugs to you!


----------



## Munchii (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm so sorry <3 Stay Strong.


----------



## fayzoe (Oct 22, 2011)

Marie i'm so so sorry for you'r loss i just wish i could take the pain away i know what its like when my Zoe died i just cryed all night. You did what was best for Cookie you'r not alone Marie we are all here for you. I wish i stayed near you i would come and give you a big hug and sit and talk to you. Fay xx


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

Marie I am so very sorry to hear this, it breaks my heart. If you need to talk I am there for you. He was so lucky to have such an amazing mommy like you, he's waiting to be with you forever at the bridge. I'm sure he's with you even now. Be strong until you can see him again xoxoxo


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Oh, Marie, I am so very sorry. These little dogs have a way of wormng themself into our heart. You did everything you could for him and you bravely let him go when it was time. Big hugs to you. RIP Cookie, you were loved and will be missed.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

My condolances 
These things are never easy even when we see them coming.
RIP little Cookie.


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

I read this and I just knew Cookie would say this, it was obvious just how much he loved you. Try to stay strong Marie and know we are crying with you on this very sad day. What Cookie meant to people on this forum goes without saying, he will be deeply missed.



I explained to St. Peter,
I'd rather stay here,
Outside the Pearly Gate.
I won't be a nuisance,
I won't even bark,
I'll be very patient and wait.
I'll be here chewing on a celestial bone,
No matter how long you may be.
I'd miss you so much, if I went in alone,
it wouldn't be Heaven for me...
I love you Mommy, 
Cookie


----------



## Gingersmom (Mar 12, 2009)

So sorry to hear about Cookie...Very big hugs to you!


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

My condolences Marie, he was a well loved dog.


----------



## rickyandrebecca (Jan 14, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear about your loss. I know people always say this and that sorry is never enough. I hope you take some solace knowing that you gave Cookie a beautiful life of love and happiness and in return you were given 16 years of unconditional love that only a pet can give you. I hope you always feel Cookie's presence in your life.

Lots of hugs to you and your family during this very sad time<3


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Oh Marie, I am so very sorry for your loss of your beloved Cookie. I wish we could all come give you a big hug. You have given him such a wonderful life. We all know how much you loved him. 
He is free of pain Marie and one of God's angels now. Sending all my love and prayers to you.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Awww, I'm so sorry Marie.  Cookie had a good, long life. I know you will miss him dearly.... RIP sweet Cookie!


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

Im so very very sorry about Cookie


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

RIP Dear Lil' Cookie.......

He was such a cute thing..... I just adored him....

Sorry for your loss....


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

:'( im so sorry! stay strong! x R.I.P. Cookie!


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

RIP Cookie


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I'm so sorry. He was such a gorgeous boy, you were lucky to have him, and he was lucky to have you. Blessed Be little Cookie.


----------



## Christabelle (Dec 21, 2011)

Marie,

I'm so sorry Cookie is gone. I know he will forever be in your heart and I 
know he was loved enough for ten dogs. Much love to you and you will be in
my thoughts.

Christa


----------



## Kelliope (Mar 11, 2011)

Oh I am just so sorry! Bless you and your sweet Cookie. May he rest in peace until you are reunited.


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

Thank you everyone.


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

MarieUkxx said:


> He would have been 16 in May. He was pts in my arms today 14.4.2012.
> 
> He suddenly became very ill, not able to stand up, hunched over, not eating or drinking. Vomitting and diahorreah. Blood tests showed he had acute kidney failure. Even in the vets he just lay on the table with no life. Then he kept pooping himself and we had to clean him up twice.
> 
> ...



Oh bless you. You did the right thing.


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss Marie. I can't even imagine what at difficult time this has been for you. I am sending prayers and many blessings to you and for Cookie. I have no doubt that our past fur babies have welcomed Cookie with open hearts and open paws in heaven. May he forever run free and happy and look down upon you with his big puppy smile everyday of your life.


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

I just saw this I am so very sorry.I am in tears.I loved Cookie like he was my own.He was so sweet and so handsome.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Thinking of you in your time of loss.....you did the most loving thing...you let him go when he was ready.....that shows the intense love you had for him ...and he felt that and is looking down at you and saying " Thanks "


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

I got his ashes back today, I'm very upset right now. I keep thinking about him, wishing Id said more to him at the end. 

I know 16 was a good age and they cant go on forever but I still feel so sad.


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss  I had to have my rootie pts on Easter night... I was hysterical! Then we found our sweet chi Chole and it helps with the pain. Rip cookie


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

oh Marie, I am so sorry. I truely loved Cookie this hurts my heart. You did the right thing. There will be no more suffering for him now. You will see him again someday. I am soooo sorry R.I.P sweet Cookie and many (((((HUGS))))) to you. You are such a good chi Mommy and did everything you could for him.


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

Thank you everyone. Its been hard since Cookie passed but I am coming to terms with the fact he had a full life, he was a good age and I did my best for him. 

The vet bill was a lot more than I expected £245 so I am having to pay it off at £50 a month. I am off work with depression and agoraphobia so I am on a low income so its hard for me. But Im happy to go without because it was for Cookie. They were going to hold onto his ashes till it was all paid but thank god my vet let me have them.

Thanks to everyone here, your kind words mean the world. My family are not understanding of the love you can have for a dog.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm sorry you're ill i'm sure it's all the worry etc over Cookie.The vets don't make the process easy do they ? i'm here if you want to chat "HUGS"


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

I am glad your vet did not withold the ashes. That is horrible.


----------



## EmberLuvu (Oct 24, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss! *hugs*

May sweet Cookie R.I.P and run free at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

Thnaks guys, yeah the woman on reception said they normally do hold onto the ashes if full payment isnt made!!! I burst out crying and she went and asked my vet who I always see if he's there and he said I can pay no less than £50 a month and I could take the ashes.

Dad shouted at me for crying and had a right go at me for getting him cremated. They changed the place they use and I didn't know. Last time with our cat then my benny it was about £60 for the individual ccremation. This time it was double that and he went mental saying it's just a dog, "dig a hoole and chuck him in the ground". 

My family never have understood my love for my dogs. I'm very different from them. My sister who I am close to didn't want to know at alll. She said the same it's just a dog. But my dogs are all I have, I love them so so much. People say if you can't afford them youu shouldnt have them but I have so much love for them.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

I am so very sorry for your loss! Cookie you will be loved and missed! So thankful you lived a life filled with love <3 You're in my thoughts and prayers, I know this has to be so very hard. :sad5:


----------



## Nala (Feb 23, 2012)

I saw your photos of Cookie in the chi pictures section. Just looking at him gives my heart a warm feeling. The fact that you had Cookie for almost 16 years shows that you were (are) a loving caring person.


----------

